# Help with Sand!!



## Thaa8thWonder (Mar 15, 2010)

the other day I decided I wanted to take out my gravel in my cichlid tank, and replace it with white sand. I really wanted pure white because I think it will make the color pop. So I went out and bout Nature's Ocean Marine white sand. the sand is so fine its almost like a powder. 

So I had every intention of cleaning the sand tomorrow, but then I got nervous. So, I went down to a Petland Discounts. They told me that the sand I bought will no doubt destroy my HOB filters, but my canister filter would be fine (which makes no sense because the filer tube on my HOB's are higher than my canister, which I told them) And she also told me that I will have to add a piece of coral to the tank to raise the PH back up. 

Now I'm getting worried that I bought the wrong thing, or that IM going to regret it cause Ill always have a cloud of white when the kids play in it because the sand is so fine. And im also worried about the PH. Right now I only have plastic logs from my LFS in there and plastic plants. Will I have to add coral to the tank too? 

I know I've rambled on, but I Wanna make sure I do this right. I did originally want to get sand that was a lil bigger, but the pure white is really beautiful, and I couldn't find bigger grained sand in white anywhere. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

I wish I knew... I'm sure someone will show up with an answer


----------

